# Handicap shooter



## Eddie52 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello and thank you for the forum! :smt023

I have psoriatic arthritis and my finger bones are all but destroyed. I am able to shoot my AR-15, shotgun(20 GA Remington youth) with no issue and also my Walther P-22. I would like to move up to a .380 or 9 mm but find the trigger pull to be too much. Could a gunsmith solve the trigger issue for me without making the gun unsafe? I also wonder something could be done to lessen the strength needed to rack the gun back? I have also wondered about the E-Z pull trigger assist,even though it is for long guns.
I am relatively new to shooting and have enjoyed it so far as my wife also shoots with me.
Thank you for any ideas or suggestions.
Ed


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A good competent gunsmith would be the right approach. 

I'd speak to one and see what he might recommend as a working platform. I would think that some brand /models might be easier than others to modify in such a way, to suit your needs. 

Hope you find something that works out well.

BTW.....Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Eddie52 (Apr 17, 2013)

TY for the advice and the welcome! 
I will try to find a gunsmith and see what he can suggest or modify.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another welcome! 

paratrooper covered it well.

I'd add that a "cocking block" can be made for most autopistols to assist in locking the slide to the rear in preparation for loading. Imagine a wood or synthetic block, clamped to your shooting position bench, machined so you when push the front of the pistol into a hole, it uses arm strength vs. hand strength to move the slide to the rear. Once the slide is back, you just lock the slide in the rearward position using the slide lock. Remove the pistol, insert a loaded magazine, release the slide using the slide lock, and you're ready to shoot. If carefully designed to keep the gun pointing in a safe direction, it could also be used to eject an unfired or misfired round of ammunition.


----------



## Eddie52 (Apr 17, 2013)

TY DJ Niner for the good advice and the warm welcome!
I will try to find/make the blocker and see how it goes! 
I was glad to find this forum!


----------



## Eddie52 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just an update to my issue!
I found a handgun that I can easily operate, racking the slide,and trigger pull is within a range I am able to use comfortably!
I bought a Walther pk380 and was very please to be able to operate it and most importantly feel safe with it.
Thanks for the forum and info! :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Eddie52 said:


> Just an update to my issue!
> I found a handgun that I can easily operate, racking the slide,and trigger pull is within a range I am able to use comfortably!
> I bought a Walther pk380 and was very please to be able to operate it and most importantly feel safe with it.
> Thanks for the forum and info! :smt1099


Very cool!

I'm glad to hear that you found something that will work for you.

Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

If you are still looking, I'd also suggest the Ruger P series. I have two and access to a third, all three slides are like butter compared to other full framed handguns. In 9mm, the recoil is less than with my compact .380's, but then that is typical of pretty much all compacts compared to full size. 

My wife also has arthritis that limits her time at the range, for her a Ruger SP-22 was the answer. She can (and does pretty much on a weekly basis) put 200 rounds downrange and doesn't get fatigued as much as 30 rounds of .380 from a Bursa Thunder. She can easily rack the slide on all the P-series guns, including a P-90 in .45 ACP. She doesn't like to shoot it due to recoil, but in an emergency situation she can.


----------

